# Snow Carpet Python???



## Cuppz90 (Sep 18, 2012)

How much would a snow carpet python be expected too retail for? Or what would you expect it too sell for? Very keen on one...


----------



## Jacknifejimmy (Sep 18, 2012)

The minute someone proves one out, I highly doubt they'd sell for a fair while.
I'd be keen on one too, but I don't expect them on the market for a long time, or anywhere near an affordable price.(i.e. under 10-15k)


----------



## saximus (Sep 18, 2012)

From my understanding, there is only one clutch from a double het pairing at the moment. So, assuming the numbers come out in the proper probability, it's still only likely to produce one or two actual Snows this season and, like Jimmy said, there's no way Jo and Larks will be letting them go. I can't wait for them either but pretty sure it will be at least a decade before they are readily available and within a reasonable price range. I'd think your estimate of 10-15k would be on the low end of the "first guess" scale. Weren't albino Olives going for over 60k a pair?


----------



## Snowman (Sep 18, 2012)

All the carpet pythons I breed are Snow's carpet pythons.


----------



## Cuppz90 (Sep 18, 2012)

What would have too be done too prove one mate? If a snow comes out in my eyes there is nothing else left too prove...


----------



## saximus (Sep 18, 2012)

It doesn't really require "proving" since it's known what morphs are required to create it. The axanthic carpet morph was only recently proven though which is why actual Snows are still some time off


----------



## Cuppz90 (Sep 19, 2012)

How much would you expect that one would sell for?


----------



## SpilotaFreak78 (Sep 19, 2012)

Being that Axanthics are colourless monotone Coastals, care to explain what snow's are? I asking as I happen to be buying an animal that has a blood relation to Larks lot


----------



## The_Dreaded_Pets (Sep 19, 2012)

if memory serves me a snow is an axenthic albino
basically axenthics show no yellow and albinos show no black making a white snake with both genes being recessive as everyone stated above common snows will be many yrs off


----------



## pythrulz (Sep 19, 2012)

Depends what you consider a snowy python if your talking about Lucistic a white snake with blue or grey eyesthey would retail for about 200 thousand here and much more than that oversees there very rare


----------



## Basssman (Sep 19, 2012)

I thought larks's double hets are only 12 mths old far to young to breed already


----------



## The_Dreaded_Pets (Sep 19, 2012)

pythrulz lucistic's are a whole different thing again and are only produced form jag x jag pairings (only get 1-2 per clutch) none have lived to date (in carpets) that i can remember reading about but then iv been away for over 12mnths


----------



## saximus (Sep 19, 2012)

pythrulz said:


> there very rare



If by "very rare" you mean they don't exist 

- - - Updated - - -



Basssman said:


> I thought larks's double hets are only 12 mths old far to young to breed already



Sorry yeah I thought they were old enough to breed this year but when I went back and looked, you're right. So even longer than I predicted


----------



## Cuppz90 (Sep 19, 2012)

Well there quiet young really only 12 months? :O Hmmmm lol So how much would one be expected too go for in price? Im talking a snow carpet python with both albino and axanthic recessive?

- - - Updated - - -

Has there been a Snow Carpet python produced in the world?


----------



## mysnakesau (Sep 19, 2012)

Cuppz90 said:


> How much would a snow carpet python be expected too retail for? Or what would you expect it too sell for? Very keen on one...



Thredbo has plenty of snow carpet pythons - make him as large or small as you want. He prefers the cold so don't heat him or you'll lose him.


----------



## aussie-albino (Sep 21, 2012)

There is a possibility that a snow or 2 will be produced in Australia next year all going well. And an albino anerythristc is also known as a snow.

cheers
Scott


----------



## Cuppz90 (Sep 22, 2012)

Scotty mate its Clinton lol didnt know your profile on here champion!


----------



## Tassie97 (Sep 22, 2012)

first pic when you google snow carpet python is D3pro's pic haha 

- - - Updated - - -

http://a2.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hpho...010029301_1080709962_2808453_1973729546_n.jpg


----------



## Cuppz90 (Sep 22, 2012)

Yer thought so looks sick lol...


----------



## benjamind2010 (Sep 22, 2012)

200K...even for a leucistic???

Wow! GTFOOH!

Sure, some people will pay that much, and good luck to them I say, if they can afford to spend that much money on ONE snake they've got more dollars than brain cells


----------



## snakebag (Sep 22, 2012)

The first albinos produced were selling at 100k each so a 200k investment on a leucistic is a good investment if you know what your doing especially with carpets. They have large clutches and are relatively easy to breed. 
The price has fallen recently but I would still expect animals from the first clutch to bring 50 to 100k each. A lot of them would move out of the country and would be sold for much larger prices.


----------



## aussie-albino (Sep 22, 2012)

saximus said:


> From my understanding, there is only one clutch from a double het pairing at the moment. So, assuming the numbers come out in the proper probability, it's still only likely to produce one or two actual Snows this season and, like Jimmy said, there's no way Jo and Larks will be letting them go. I can't wait for them either but pretty sure it will be at least a decade before they are readily available and within a reasonable price range. I'd think your estimate of 10-15k would be on the low end of the "first guess" scale. Weren't albino Olives going for over 60k a pair?



Steve Brooks produced more than 2 axanthics. One of the other axanthics has produced 2 clutches with an albino pairing. Some of those double hets are now coming up to 2 years old. A good friend of mine has a pair of those double hets that are now 2 years old mate.

cheers
Scott


----------



## Darlyn (Sep 22, 2012)

benjamind2010 said:


> 200K...even for a leucistic???
> 
> Wow! GTFOOH!
> 
> Sure, some people will pay that much, and good luck to them I say, if they can afford to spend that much money on ONE snake they've got more dollars than brain cells



I thought all leucistics die? How can you talk about monetary value when there is no such thing?


----------



## aussie-albino (Sep 22, 2012)

That is true Darlyn and at this stage it is highly unlikely that any leucistics will survive anytime soon. We don't know for certain what it is but the problems in jags is believed to be related to lack of melanin production.

cheers
Scott


----------



## Darlyn (Sep 22, 2012)

I have never understood how melanin production which is based in skin cells can have neuro effects
on animals. Can anyone explain this concept?


----------



## Cuppz90 (Sep 22, 2012)

Well scotty thats an eye opener I reckon 2yr old double hets will just have too wait for next year see what happens!


----------



## benjamind2010 (Sep 23, 2012)

Darlyn said:


> I have never understood how melanin production which is based in skin cells can have neuro effects
> on animals. Can anyone explain this concept?



It's just a screwed up mutation. Nothing more than that. There is likely more than 1 gene that affects melanin production. A mutation of the *right* gene is necessary to produce a healthy animal with the desired colours/patterns. A mutation of the wrong gene causes problems and makes it all worthless.

Either that, or here's another theory - the mutation is coincidental with another mutation, so in fact we're dealing with an animal with *two* mutations instead of one. But we're passing on both mutations with each successive breeding attempt. So the problem isn't being resolved. A new mutation is required to eliminate these problems. It's a simple case of tough cookies.


----------



## Colin (Sep 23, 2012)

Tassie97 said:


> first pic when you google snow carpet python is D3pro's pic haha
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> http://a2.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hpho...010029301_1080709962_2808453_1973729546_n.jpg



Photoshopped by the look of it

- - - Updated - - -



aussie-albino said:


> Steve Brooks produced more than 2 axanthics. One of the other axanthics has produced 2 clutches with an albino pairing. Some of those double hets are now coming up to 2 years old. A good friend of mine has a pair of those double hets that are now 2 years old mate.
> 
> cheers
> Scott



I remember the bagging Steve got a few years back from "know it alls" and it's great to see what he said then proven to be the truth. Good on you Steve & good on you larks.


----------



## Tassie97 (Sep 23, 2012)

Yes it is... Its from D3pro the photoshop master


----------



## snakebag (Sep 23, 2012)

Darlyn said:


> I thought all leucistics die? How can you talk about monetary value when there is no such thing?




All leucistics from the jag gene die. Just as with ball pythons there will be leucistics appear as a result of other mutations. I was talking hypothetically.


----------



## larks (Sep 23, 2012)

aussie-albino said:


> Steve Brooks produced more than 2 axanthics. One of the other axanthics has produced 2 clutches with an albino pairing. Some of those double hets are now coming up to 2 years old. A good friend of mine has a pair of those double hets that are now 2 years old mate.
> 
> cheers
> Scott



Are you referring to the animals that Clinton claims to be double het Scott? If you are that is not true the axanthic looking coastal from that breeding was not bred by Steve. There is a good chance that snake is carrying the axanthic gene however it is yet to be proven.


----------



## aussie-albino (Sep 23, 2012)

Ok Wayne I have been told that the dam of the double hets is a female sibling to your pair. I guess it's up to the owner of the female in question, or Steve to clarify the matter at this stage. From the information I have it seems to add up though or I wouldn't have said anything.

cheers
Scott


----------



## larks (Sep 23, 2012)

I have talked to the owner of the animals that Clinton is claiming to be the parents and she wasn't bred by Steve. I have also talked to Clinton and he gave me 2 different stories about the origin of the possible double hets. I wouldn't have said anything otherwise.


----------



## SteveNT (Sep 23, 2012)

Crodylus Park are breeding leucistic salties. High yellow with very little by way of dark markings.


----------



## aussie-albino (Sep 23, 2012)

No worries Wayne if it is not from an axanthic sibling to yours than you are right it needs to be proven yet, I was told the dam was one of the grey ones from Steve's clutch, I guess I should have confirmed that. I will check it out again mate.

cheers
Scott


----------



## Cuppz90 (Sep 23, 2012)

Larks mate I think there was abit of a misunderstanding in regards too you saying I gave you stories as too the nature of my snakes... I told you the origin of my snakes but some how you seem too think I said I got them from Roger??? The only animal I have from a roger line is an Albino darwin mate and I just want too clear that up you know who I got my snakes from... I will check out the line the from which my hets mother came from... I'm just going off information I was given champion... But it isnt my luck that there anything special all im hoping for is an albino and I will be absolutely chuffed...


----------



## larks (Sep 24, 2012)

Actually I never said I though you got them from Roger. You actually told me who bred them, then you changed your mind and told me that person hasn't done any breeding for double hets.

Just for the record the person who you first claimed to of bred them to my knowledge has never claimed his animal to be anything other than a possible axanthic. So when I heard that you are trying to sell them as double hets it rings alarm bells. I truly hope they do prove out to be double hets for you and the original breeder, but to sell them as double hets is questionable at best. To sell them as possible double hets is another story. 

I hope that you don't think I'm trying to be a prick about this at all. I just think it's in the best interest of the hobby for use to truly represent the animals we are working with.


----------



## Cuppz90 (Sep 24, 2012)

Mate I never tried too sell these snakes... I understand where your coming from but let me clear this up ok the person who bred my snake is well me and you know mate there is noone else sorry for the miscommunication... I never tried too sell my snakes there family pets they were originally obtained as hets for albino and were for my albino boy and that was all sweet I bought them as 2 females until one of the snakes attacked my albino... Therefore questioning the sex. I rang the breeder and we talked about it and he said he believes the mother too be axanthic from the look however never had a chance too prove her line as she has not produced a male from 2 clutches which is why were keen now that if it is a male im breeding back too the sister and the were going too breed back too the mother... So Larks i did say too you on the phone they were double hets but from recent info I would say that they are poss double het from an axanthic mother if there not im fine with that as i said give me my albino and im sweet... Just too make things clear im not really assed with the whole argument of snakes I have better things too do with my life if there are double hets big woop I get some axanthics and albinos next year if there not well I got some pimp looking albinos... I'm happy either way...

Cheers, 

Clinton!!!


----------



## Cuppz90 (Oct 13, 2012)

*Giggity, Giggity!!!*

Ok since last time I have a had the suspected male probed by Roger he is definetly a male thank god lol... These are 100% het for albino and possible het for carrying the axanthic gene... I have since gone through and checked where the animals came from and what the history of the line was... The mother of these hets is a sibling too the original female Steve bred too the hypo... Now I have been told that Brett said the parents of these snakes one looked axanthic and he believes on was possibly a het for axanthic which would explain why there is an axanthic looking animal that Brett now owns and the one Steven Brooks had was a 100% het for axanthic... I would like too point out however this is unproven... And I will try too prove my animals out too see if they do carry axanthic gene next season... Now Im not betting my life on it but will be hell fun regardless next year will be my first breeding season if they do prove out awesome if they dont no biggy... 

Cheers,

Clinton


----------



## spotlight (Oct 13, 2012)

larks said:


> I have talked to the owner of the animals that Clinton is claiming to be the parents and she wasn't bred by Steve. I have also talked to Clinton and he gave me 2 different stories about the origin of the possible double hets. I wouldn't have said anything otherwise.


Hi Larks long time no talk hope all is going well ?
thought id add my side of things into the subject and clear everything up alittle.

as you stated i never advertised my hatchlings as 100% double hets ,just 100% hets for albino, the Axanthic side did not come into it until Steven Brooks stated that the origins came from myself or Roger , (Barbara Brooks) Stevens mum got there first snake from me in 2003 and there second in 2004 they were hatched from clutches from my female Cassandra ( which is the snake on eggs i have supplied a photo of ), she was originally obtained from the Bredls Wildlife Park in 1998 and at the time i was told her perants were from the Cardwell area.
the female i have now is from the same clutch that Stevens snakes came from that produced the Axanthics that is the only reason i am saying possible double hets ( and with a price tag of $150 each id be crazy selling 100% double hets LOL ).

only time will tell and if they do prove to be true axanthic? ill be happy knowing that Cassandra who has since passed away has left a great legacy behind ,good luck everybody great times to come


----------

